# DIY Bandsaw etc.



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Just stumbled over this guy's site and thought y'all might be interested.
His homemade bandsaw is pretty neat and he's also made other tools and things.
I belive he has detailed plans available,can't believe the stuff in his you-tube videos.
woodgears.ca/bandsaw/build html
Check it out...
Don/BP


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Try It ! ! !*



blindpig said:


> Just stumbled over this guy's site and thought y'all might be interested.
> His homemade bandsaw is pretty neat and he's also made other tools and things.
> I belive he has detailed plans available,can't believe the stuff in his you-tube videos.
> woodgears.ca/bandsaw/build html
> ...


 Hey B P, If you are talking about " [email protected]", I have built the bandsaw, and it is great. It is a lesson in patience, but worth the effort. Frank Lee, Kingman Az.:moil:


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Frank,did you ever live in Kansas City Mo.?
BP


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Neighbors / Bandsaw*

:big_boss:


blindpig said:


> Hey Frank,did you ever live in Kansas City Mo.?
> BP


 I never lived in Kansas, But my Grand parents came out West yrs ago ( in a covered wagon ) The people who made that trip were of stout heart ! ! Were you born in Kansas ? My wife & I were both born in So. Calif., Moved to Arizona 35 yrs ago so we are almost "natives". The bandsaw is quite a project. If you build it I am sure you will enjoy it. Pleasant chat,. Frank lee, Kingman Az.


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Frank,glad to meet ya. You are the second Frank Lee I've met now. Went to highschool with the other one.
Later,
Don /BP


----------

